# Xorg -configure crash beep and reboot



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 17, 2011)

My desktop is a P4C800 Asus mainboard with P4 3.2Ghz, and 3GB RAM. 
I removed the ATI radeon HD3850 AGP (was too slow), and returned to Nvidia GeForce 7600GS AGP.

1) I reinstalled FreeBSD 8.1 release from DVD, only base system with nothing else. 

I recompiled the Kernel for my CPU (i686), and added only VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE options.
I then added linux compatibilty, sudo, and installed some console applications, all from packages, from a local disk. 
I changed only some small things in configuration files regarding console colors and resolution, custom prompts, and some alias.
After I installed Xorg (pkg_add xorg-7.5.tbz) I enabled hald and dbus in /etc/rc.conf, then reboot the machine.

Now to configure it:

`#  Xorg -configure`

at this point the screen blanks, the system start to beep continuosly, and after 2/3 sec reboots!

2) So I reinstalled a new system as at point 1), except for Xorg that I installed from source, and had the same problem again.
Anyway installing xorg via sysinstall during new system installation from DVD works (but with GENERIC kernel).

Later I'll try with GENERIC kernel, even if.... 

Where is my mistake? Any idea? Thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

Bra1n0v3rfl0w said:
			
		

> So I reinstalled a new system as at point 1), except for Xorg that I installed from source, and had the same problem again.


Unless you updated your ports tree before that it will install the exact same version as you already had.

Try updating your ports tree and update Xorg.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 19, 2011)

I know that it will install the same version, so you mean that the xorg port and package in 8.1 release can't work with kernel build for i686 only? 

If so I'll need to move to STABLE?

To be more clear I'd like to install all ports, or quite all, from packages (from a copy of all packages-8.1-release on a separate disk manually mounted).
I need to do like this cause now I'm testing on one machine at home, but later I must do the same installation on ten standalone machines, and only 3 of them have an internet connection. 

You think that I can't rebuild kernel for i686 and install packages correctly because they are compiled with a GENERIC kernel? 

If so I'll stay with GENERIC kernel.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

Fix the problem with your one nVidia card not working first.  Then worry about a custom kernel and packages and ten machines.

My guess with the video card is a missing or incorrect driver, but it's possible your custom kernel is missing things that are needed for the nVidia driver.  Do you have the correct proprietary driver installed for the card?


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.

I didn't remove anything from kernel, just set CPU to i686, and added VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE to change the resolution of the console. I need to add options to the kernel to correctly install Nvidia driver?

I didn't install any proprietary driver jet. I was thinking that xorg would work without proprietary driver, at least with nv driver. Is this the mistake? I mean I need to install Xorg first, then the proprietary driver, and then configure?

I surely missed this from Handbook and all posts regarding Xorg and Nvidia driver.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

Bra1n0v3rfl0w said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I didn't remove anything from kernel, just set CPU to i686, and added VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE to change the resolution of the console. I need to add options to the kernel to correctly install Nvidia driver?
> 
> I didn't install any proprietary driver jet. I was thinking that xorg would work without proprietary driver, at least with nv driver. Is this the mistake?



If a Radeon 3850 was too slow for you, the open x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv driver is not going to be an improvement.  One of the proprietary drivers from /usr/ports/x11/nvidia* is needed.  Can't say which, I avoid the nVidia cards... because of the proprietary drivers.



> I mean I need to install Xorg first, then the proprietary driver, and then configure?



Yes, although the autoconfig might still pick the nv driver.  It may need to be deinstalled, or you can edit the generated xorg.conf.new.  There are special config programs for those cards, also.



> I surely missed this from Handbook and all posts regarding Xorg and Nvidia driver.



The Handbook instructions will set up the nv driver, which should work.  Beyond that, I'm surprised there isn't a section for the proprietary drivers.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt reply Wblock. 

I know that the nv driver is slower, this is why I'd prefer Nvidia binary.

I'll install it later and post the results.

Thanks again both.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 20, 2011)

It works only with GENERIC kernel configuration file, with or without installing proprietary drivers, and installing Xorg from source or from package but only with GENERIC.

I really don't understand why I can't make it to work with custom kernel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2011)

What are you saying? That the NVIDIA proprietary/binary driver only works with a GENERIC kernel? This is demonstrably not the case. Been using it with heavily stripped kernels on 32/64-bit FreeBSD 7+8.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 21, 2011)

No. I say that `# Xorg -configure`, at least on my system after changing video card (removed ATI, and add NVIDIA), works only with GENERIC kernel.

I installed FreeBSD 8.1 release, and customized the kernel (CPU type i686, options added VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE), installed Xorg, then enabled hald and dbus in /etc/rc.conf and reboot.

Then running `# Xorg -configure` blanks the screen, beeps and reboot.

The same thing happens installing Xorg from both source or from packages.

Conversely if I install a GENERIC kernel (or reinstall a new system) `# Xorg -configure` works correctly.

Note that the DVD I used to install is the same I used to make another installation (on the same machine) when I had the ATI card installed, and it worked; X was slow due to ATI driver but worked.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2011)

Bra1n0v3rfl0w said:
			
		

> Note that the DVD I used to install is the same I used to make another installation (on the same machine) when I had the ATI card installed, and it worked; X was slow due to ATI driver but worked.



X should actually be quite fast on an HD3850.  I would guess this was the problem, or you tried it without the latest xorg on FreeBSD.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't think about this.

I'll disable hald and try it. Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not necessary to disable hal, the problem is turning AEI off.  Something later than 8.1-RELEASE might be needed, can't recall.  And use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, not radeonhd.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2011)

Bra1n0v3rfl0w said:
			
		

> I didn't remove anything from kernel, just set CPU to i686, and added VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE to change the resolution of the console. I need to add options to the kernel to correctly install Nvidia driver?


Remove VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE when using the binary nvidia driver. They seriously interfere.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks all for the effort.

Removing both VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE options from kernel remove the problem, but I think that the interference should be with open source nv drivers or Xorg, because the `# Xorg -configure` problem is still present without installing the proprietary Nvidia drivers. Or maybe it is an hardware problem.

But I don't know how to check which is the source of the problem.

Thanks again.


----------

